

Show HN: MailYou – automatically send yourself an email every morning - jawknee
https://www.mailyou.co/

======
bopf
I am not sure I understand the reason for doing this? Why not set a calendar
reminder, which then pops up at the desired time? I find mail more and more
useless as all the important stuff gets overrun by spam.

~~~
collyw
I regularly email myself reminders for things. I am almost always logged into
email when at work. I am not always logged into a calendar app.

(I do both, but its usually quicker to send an email than log into google
calendar and do it that way).

~~~
jawknee
I use emails for reminders too! Also, I'm usually logged in. This is what
inspired MailYou.

------
jawknee
Hi, I'm Johnnie. I'm the creator of MailYou. I'm here for questions and
feedback for the next hour or so. Also, I'm entertaining contract work and
jobs, so let me know of any opportunities.

~~~
dlo
Great job! It seems really interesting. Re: work, I sent you an email.

